# How long can stage 1 labor last?



## walker30 (Jan 28, 2016)

My lil baby has about 2 weeks till her due date.about 8 days ago her belly dropped and she's been bagging up. For the past 2 days and most of the night she just stands in the same spot and sweating rubbing her head on her front legs, biting her sides backs up in circles. Her bowel movements are lose. I can tell she's uncomfortable and the baby is very active. This morning I noticed some drips of blood anddry blood around her vulva not a lot. The vet says its normal and she is going to foal soon. I've been doing a lot of research because I'm going crazy here waiting but I need some real life advice. How long can stage 1 labor last?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 28, 2016)

When the foal stops moving thats when she should foal, cause a foal can't be moving if it is about to be born. The blood may have come from her mucous plug or a small tear somewhere, just keep an eye on it. Hoping tonight is the night!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2016)

Sounds like she is moving ahead perfectly. The closer she is to foaling the less she will be moving around. She will be uncomfortable and sometimes mares will shift weight from one foot to the other. Regarding the blood , I agree with Rocklone, it sounds like she has lost her mucous plug and is now moving into the final stages.

Before a mare foals her stools become loose , she will bite at her sides, rub her behind on everything and anything she possibly can.

There are some really great pinned threads at the top of the marestare section of this forum that may be of help to you.

Is this her first foal ? Wishing you the safest of arrivals


----------



##  (Jan 28, 2016)

> My lil baby has about 2 weeks till her due date.about 8 days ago her belly dropped and she's been bagging up. For the past 2 days and most of the night she just stands in the same spot and sweating rubbing her head on her front legs, biting her sides backs up in circles. Her bowel movements are lose. I can tell she's uncomfortable and the baby is very active. This morning I noticed some drips of blood anddry blood around her vulva not a lot. The vet says its normal and she is going to foal soon. I've been doing a lot of research because I'm going crazy here waiting but I need some real life advice. How long can stage 1 labor last?


Sounds like she's doing just fine. It's hard to watch them so uncomfortable, but as above, it sounds like her mucous plug has gone. Don't leave her unattended, as you will want to be there in case she needs assistance. Your vet is correct in that what is happening is perfectly normal, so just take a deep breath, and realize things are going well. And congratulations on you checking with your vet to be sure she is doing well. We are pleased that you are concerned enough to do that for her.

At the top of this forum is some important information -- the "real life advice" you're looking for.

Tell us something about your precious little momma. How tall is she? Is she a maiden mare or has she foaled before?

We're here to answer all your questions, and help in any way we can. I'm always available by phone should you need some immediate assistance in an urgent situation -- night or day: 863-990-3210 is my cell.

Do you have the ability to take some pictures you can share with us? If you don't know how to post them, we can help, or you can email them to me at: [email protected] and I can post them here for you. We'll answer any question you have -- no question is dumb -- we want you knowledgeable and ready to help the little momma.

Can't wait to learn more about you and your mare.

~~Diane


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2016)

How many days gestation are you calling her due date? Miniature horses can foal at 300 days and have a healthy foal, so we usually advise watching them fairly close from 300 days on, a little earlier is even better.

I have two that foaled at 307 days, and a couple in the low 320's days.


----------



## walker30 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you so much for reassuring me I'm so nervous just hearing that this is all normal makes me feel a lil better. I rescued her about 8 months ago and learned she was pregnant at her first vet visit so I'm not sure her due the vet said mid feb and I'm not sure if she has foaled before or not. Her shoulder height is 34inches I can post some pictures in a few I'll grab my computer because my phone wont upload. She also didn't eat her food tonight just pushed it around a little then back to her spot.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2016)

They are pretty full of foal late gestation, so get pickier, but can also be a sign they are close. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## walker30 (Jan 28, 2016)

She seems nervous when i linger around so I put a camera up so I can watch her but she can't see me


----------



## walker30 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## walker30 (Jan 28, 2016)

She looks so dirty but its been raining all day and we took a stroll and she rolled in the biggest mud spot she could find


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 29, 2016)

I think you might have a few more days to go. She's not dropped or bagged up and vulva is not too relaxed. Love her colour


----------



## madmax (Jan 29, 2016)

You are smart when you put a camera on her. She may not look completely ready 'by the book', however she did not read the book as many say. A mare can foal without much of a bag or any bag, or suddenly put all action into play in a few hours. A sneaky mare can surprise you. I have had an experienced mare never pace or sweat and just lay down and start pushing (but she did have a full bag) and a mare that foaled with no bag, it came in afterwards.

I also had one mare go through all of the expected signs in the evenings, including all the pacing, getting up and down a lot, looking at her side, etc., and then quit completely, doing this little dance for a few days. She may have been repositioning the foal, but she drove me to distraction, but did safely foal eventually..

What a pretty mare you have there, wishing you luck with her.


----------



## walker30 (Jan 29, 2016)

so last night she was up and downall night long she was grunting and neighing and she kept throwing her head back like she was in pain she was having contractions and then at 5 o'clock this morning she just got up and walked out of her stall like nothing that happenedis this normal?but every time she laid on her side and the contractions got stronger she got up could this be a problem

so last night she was up and downall night long she was grunting and neighing and she kept throwing her head back like she was in pain she was having contractions and then at 5 o'clock this morning she just got up and walked out of her stall like nothing that happenedis this normal?but every time she laid on her side and the contractions got stronger she got up could this be a problem


----------



## madmax (Jan 29, 2016)

Walker, I do not know if you have a problem or not, but taking her for a walk might help her even tho it is night ( I know!). I did have a mare normally very calm and easy, that was frantic to get out of her stall one night close to her due date, so I let her out in her paddock and she ran around like mad for a few minutes (alarmed me) then wanted back in where she stood quietly. I suspected she was repositioning the foal or else it was lying on a nerve, could only guess, I called my vet to let him know I might have a foaling problem and give him a heads up that I might be calling for help later. Did not need to call him out, 2 hours later she foaled naturally a healthy colt.

Are you witnessing definite contractions or seeing foal movement?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 29, 2016)

Definitely sounds like pre-contractions, or the foal was maybe being a bit lively lol


----------



## walker30 (Jan 29, 2016)

For the past week the foal has been having dance parties but last night i only seen the baby move a couple of times she stood in the same circled the same area all night then she would lay down she would start having little contractions and breathing heavily then it looked like her whole body was trying to be pushed out her rump she threw her head back lifted her tail kicked her feet neighed real load which I've never heard her do the then she would jump up eat some hay and start all over again.she did it 4 time from 11pm till 5am. Could the baby not be in the right position will it correct itself or what should I do


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 29, 2016)

The mare will be correcting the position by doing as you describe, lying down..rolling..rubbing on things.. and the foal should naturally go to the birth canal. It does not always come out that way, but its supposed to. Make sure to read the pinned posts so you can be prepared for what would happen if the foal did not present normally.


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2016)

She doesn't look quite ready from the pictures, as was said above. But you carefully watching her is critical at this point. What she is doing is repositioning the foal, I would guess, and if baby is laying on a nerve, it can be painful. We have watched oen of the mares on here, lay down and push, and we all thought she would foal that evening. After 3-4 hours of watching, she stood up and started munching her hay. She didn't foal for a week, but it was a healthy baby she brought to the ground, safely. she was just moving the little one around.

Since we can't actually "see" her to watch, you could discuss what you are seeing with your vet. Just a phone call might be enough. If we could "see" her, perhaps we could be more help. But, I would advise you to read through the pinned threads at the top of the forum, so you are prepared and can be of help to her should she need you.

This is a stressful time for you and the little momma. But, she doesn't look quite ready -- baby still laying wide, no "slab-sided" look, and baby isn't quite forward of center. She hasn't elongated as much as I think she will, and there doesn't seem to be the puffiness of pressure on her vulva yet. I'm not worried about her udder, as she could foal with no udder at all, and once she's foaled she could have a full udder in record time. So don't worry about lack of milk -- it will come.

But keep your eyes on her. You will see her rolling, pushing her butt against the wall or a post, and those types of movements. Her manure should change to look like cow patties -- very soft and squishy -- as she cleans out her system in preparation. But again, give your vet a call in the morning if you need some extra security. I believe she is just getting this baby in position, but we want you to be prepared and calm and ready to help her. So, give a call in the morning, but be very factual with your vet -- just the facts, so your vet has a clear picture of what you're seeing. Don't "guess" just tell her exactly what you are seeing. S/he may want to stop out and check on her for you, but from the pictures I think you're just seeing some repositioning behavior as she "shoves" this little one around.

Keep us posted. We are here for you!!


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

I manage to track down the previous owners and they said she foal about 2 years ago and that they found the baby dead still in the sac. I ask them how she acted during her last pregnancy and during labor but they didnt even know she was pregnant. I'm just wondering what would cause her to have a foal and just leave it or what problems could I read up on that would have cause this tragedy to happen. I want to be prepared because my vet is over 2 hours away so if there is an emergency its up too me


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the comments they are very reassuring and enlighning I know what to look for now


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 30, 2016)

If the foal was completely in the sack it could have suffocated to death. or it may have been born dead. Without them being there it's impossible to say.


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm hoping tonight is the night she refused to leave her stall when I tried to take her out for our evening walk and she has been pawing at the hay and has made a little nest with they she didn't eat her dinner and she has been peeing every 30 mins or so fingers crossed its tonight and everything goes smooth... I'm so excited I'll post pics if he comes tonight


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2016)

I know it'll be hard, but try to relax, and remember to breathe.


----------



##  (Jan 30, 2016)

You might also print out the topic pinned at the top, and bring with you to the stall. Remember, you must be calm when and if you have to help, and work with NO panic -- just smooth actions. You can "fall apart and go crazy" after baby is safely on the ground.

Sometimes the sacs of these little mommas can be a bit "tough", and they are horses not dogs, so many don't go through the quick licking process dogs do when they birth a pup. Mares, many times are so uncomfortable after the birth, the almost ignore the baby for a period of time. In that case, it's up to us to break the sack and get baby breathing. Momma will come around when she feels better. Others just do fine, push baby out, stand up and either go back to eating or will nuzzle baby. There's no way to know how attentive they will be, and we don't have any history here, so you must be attentive.

If you start to see "feet" and are worried, or if something seems wrong, CALL the vet, then go into action. It is much better to have a vet arrive to greet your new little one on the ground, than to delay if you're unsure about something. And believe me, some of the dystocias we all need some help with if we can get it, so be kind to yourself.

Unfortunately, finding a baby dead in the sac is not a rare occurrence. That's why we always say to stay with little momma -- these last few days/weeks are most important for you to be in attendance. We have all sat with a little momma, then left for a few minutes to go get a cup of coffee and come back to a foal -- sometimes healthy on the ground and sometimes in desperate need of our help.

Just breathe and relax. You can do this. Put your vet on "speed dial" so you're not looking for a phone number, print the instructions, and we'll all be praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one for you!

Keep us posted!




ray


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks too every one on here and all the forums that I've been ready threw I've calmed down alot... I had been ready articles online and watching videos but I think my mind was only picking out the bad situations. Reading post about people going threw the same thing and knowing the out comes of what happen really helped. Thank the lord I found this site and joined.


----------



##  (Jan 30, 2016)

And we are so happy you are here, and we can help you. Even after this birth, we're here to help with anything you have questions about, so we hope you stay around a long while!


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

I will keep everyone posted


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

What do y'all think?


tonight


2 days ago


----------



## walker30 (Jan 30, 2016)

she is also leaking a white fluid


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2016)

Watch for changes in her udders. Has the bag got to the point of being appearing filled and warm and firm? Are you able to squeeze out any milk? If so, watch for the milk to feel sticky.


----------



## walker30 (Jan 31, 2016)

They are fuller then they were and if I squeeze them milk with come out and it is sticky


----------



## walker30 (Jan 31, 2016)

They are warm but they have been for a week or so now


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2016)

Sounds like she is really progressing. Keep a close watch on her. Maybe tomorrow you could post pictures to show how her bag is filling up.


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2016)

Her elongation is looking better, so progress. Watch for elongation, some puffiness in the vulva, some butt pushing on posts or stall sides as she moves baby around. We're looking for her to be positioning baby, so don't be concerned if you see her rolling. She will start to look more "slab-sided" as baby moves into position -- their backbones will line up and momma may start looking not pregnant....but she is.

Can you get a full side picture of her, so we can see how baby is riding in there, please. We're looking for baby to be a bit "forward of center" which helps us know baby is getting into position.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 31, 2016)

Best of Luck with the safest of arrivals





As Chanda mentioned, Try to relax as much as you can. And as Auntie Diane mentioned to you, the pinned threads at the top of this forum are worth their weight in gold.

Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## walker30 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## amysue (Jan 31, 2016)

She is looking good. Broodmares love to keep us waiting and the minute you look away, they'll spit that kid out and try to hide it from you. I am excited for you, and cannot wait to see what you get.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

O what a pretty baby mama!

Can't wait to see what you have hiding there!


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2016)

She could fool us, but I don't think baby is in position yet. I would expect to see baby slightly "forward of center" as you look at her, and baby, although "dropped" has still not moved forward. Once baby moves, momma will look more "v'd" in her appearance, and should become quite "slab-sided" as their backbones line up.

But, as I said, some quick rolling and/or butt pushing can accomplish this quickly, so watch her carefully as she gets this baby lined up.

Very exciting!!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 1, 2016)

Still no baby but I'm not as nervous as I was this website is Awesome as well as the members. I know what I'm looking for now I was over thinking every little move she made but she's just getting ready and its all normal. I want to thank everyone who left comments I may keep my sanity now lol. I'll keep every body updated on any changes


----------



## walker30 (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was talking to the previous owners I found out that the stud was completely black with a white diamond on his head. I'm not familiar with what colors make what lol any ideas or possibilities.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure if the color predictor tool is somewhere on this site. I remember trying all the possibilities of what colorations to expect. It is fun. But really you never know what is in a box of Crackerjacks until it is in your hand. Unless you have absolutely determined the genetics of the mare and stallion the chart can only be helpful to a minimal degree. If you know the genetic code of both it can narrow it down to a predictable range. We can hope for colors and whether we want a filly or colt, but in the end we all want the same thing: the mare to have a smooth foaling of a healthy little one. Hope you get to experience that joy soon. It feels so good to finally get to go to sleep without the worries once baby and mom are doing great together.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks so much.. i did the nail test according to that its a colt and I used a color calculater and is said 35% chance for buckskin and 35% for bay 17% black and then it list a few more wasn't sure what they all looked like. I'm back to enjoying the wait I'm so excited to me the little foal.

I'm super excited her belly has dropped even more I'll most some pictures when I head back inside in a few


----------



## walker30 (Feb 1, 2016)

What y'all think tonight?


----------



##  (Feb 1, 2016)

She's looking much better. Elongation is greater, everything looking a bit "looser", she's looking more slab-sided, and baby looks to be moving forward. Since she's started udder development, we should see the teats separate a bit more, and being to point straight down. It looks like she's doing very well. All is going good, and it won't be "long" before you can play with that little one!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 1, 2016)

She is being really grumpy won't let me touch her anywhere besides her head without her little warning stomping and nipping at me then she turns around and licks my hand... Could this mean she is close? She has never stomped or nipped before. I guess I got pretty grumpy when I was in the last miserable month of pregnancy


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 2, 2016)

could be, but then mine have been like that when in heat, as well. She does look like she's progressing though. As Diane said, elongating and "shopping" (for milk). It's always interesting to see the changes in a "new" mare here on the MareStare forum!

**********

As to color - I've never done well with the color percentages. I like actually "looking" at what color the foal will be.

The stallion looks like this - E?, aa (no bay gene), nn (no creme gene) and don't know what he's got to make a white diamond.

The mare looks like this - E?, A?, nCr.

Do you know what color her other foal was? Do you know what color foals the stallion has sired? That tells a lot, even w/o color testing...

Just based on what the letters above are (stallion's letter first) -

EE, aA, nn - bay

E?, aA, nCr - buckskin

Then there are a lot of "IFs"... IF either parent has produced a chestnut foal, then you know that that parent carries an "e" in the black/red department. Two "e"s on a resulting foal will be chestnut. If your mare has an "a" for the other bay gene, she can produce non-bay foals - including a smokey black (no bay but does have her creme gene). If the other bay gene is "A" - she will always produce bays or chestnuts/palominos/cremellos carrying bay. The percentage calculator actually does it's percentages with those "unaccounted for" genes "in play".

Color is a lot of fun. I've played with it a lot. I don't know anything about the appaloosa markings in minis (our Shetlands don't have the "appy" genes) and more is being discovered daily about both other colors (most recent test available is DUN) and about the paint/pinto markings (several new discoveries there in the last several years).

IF your mare's coloring isn't produced by the cream gene, but is instead Dun, then the whole color scheme is different and I would need to go study how that works since I don't really know yet (Other than she's not a buckskin and neither would the foal be)...





**********

It's nice to follow another mare to her safe foaling! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 2, 2016)

I love this forum it has taught me so much. I picked up everything that Diane said before i read her post, so just wanted to thank everyone once again for the education. I'm sure it will all go out the window as soon as im on watch and i will be freaking out 

I can't wait to meet this little one to see the colour it comes out.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a lot of As and Es and confusing lol I'll just post a picture when he or she comes lol I'm so excited its my first granfurbaby lol


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2016)

If dad is solid black, and mom a buckskin (no dun) then you can expect: 35.16% Bay; 11.72% Black, 3.13% Chestnut/Sorrel.
If momma throws her Cream gene, then it’s 35.16% Buckskin, 11.72 Smoky Black or 3.13% Palomino

Daddy obviously has some pinto gene going on with the “white star” on his face (I don’t know much about pinto genes, but someone here will know)

But, if momma is a “Dunskin” – which is a buckskin dun (but one of her parents would HAVE to be a dun in order to be a dun herself),

then you have this if momma doesn't throw the cream gene: 17.58% bay, 17.58% bay dun, 5.86% Grullo, 5.86% Black, 1.56% Red Dun, 1.56% Chestnut/Sorrel

And if momma throws her cream gene into the mix: 17.58% Dunskin, 17.58% Buckskin, 5.86% Smoky Grullo, 5.86% Smoky Black, 1.56% Palmonio and 1.56% Dunalino

Lots of options. Can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm so excited there is a lot of possibilities.. With little sleep ive been getting ive been dreaming about what the foal will look like. So far its been a colt ever time and he's black and white then hes brown and white i took a nap earlier and dreamt he was purple lol I don't think it matter s I'm gonna love it no matter what


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2016)

Absolutely!!! All we ever want is to get a healthy little one safely to the ground!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2016)

*Exactly! I have not had foals since 2012 but the last, little Elvis, came out with one push while I was watching on camera in the attached room only a few seconds away. When I got there I tore the sack away and it seemed rather thick. He was gurgling in the fluid. His dam, Faith is an old pro at foaling, but I have to wonder if she would have torn the sack away on her own. Likely she would have, but better to be safe. I am a firm believer in testing the ph of the milk. I had the strips for swimming pools. They let me know when we were within a close window and therefore my bed changed from my king size bed in the house to my cot at the barn. Now Choctaw was always a different story, she waited until she heard me pull out of the driveway, preferring her privacy or sneaking behind a tree, foaling then up to graze. Faith always wanted me to share in the event. She would whinny all day on the big day. Like people, they all have their own personalities.*


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2016)

Just wanted to add that a few years ago I ran a test poll on the accuracy of the nail test. It was right 50% of the time, more or less. Go figure. That means it is wrong half the time.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 2, 2016)

If it was originally a 50% colt or philly then I did the nail test it said a colt so its a 75% chance of a colt lol can't go wrong With 50/50


----------



## walker30 (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't know if I should stay with her or give her space. When I go out there to check she whines and licks me then lays down gets up lays down. But when I stay inside and watch her she stands at the door at just stares out... I may be over thinking this again


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 3, 2016)

The staring is normal as they near closer. Spending a few minutes to check her and to hear a soothing voice is fine but then leaving her be is the route I always took. As long as I could watch on camera. It is common for them to just stand in a corner and stare. Then suddenly look like a dog circling the ground to take a poop but in the mare's case instead lay down and push because it is happening. It can happen in the blink of an eye literally, so just be watchful.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 4, 2016)

What do y'all think?




Her milk is very sticky


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 4, 2016)

She looks like another day or two maybe. Im in no way an expert though


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree ^^ It shouldnt be long now





Her nipples need to fill slightly and point down.

plenty of coffee and toothpicks to keep your eyes open.

Wishing you the safest of deliveries and thanks for keeping us all updated

best Wishes , Ryan


----------



## walker30 (Feb 4, 2016)

She is grunting and biting her sides a lot and she keep squatting but she is not peeing is this happening tonight?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 4, 2016)

Just keep watch. Some mares do that when they get "niggles" from precontractions. She might just be getting ready. If she goes down don't leave until she's either birthed or eating calmly again! Haha.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 4, 2016)

walker30 said:


> She is grunting and biting her sides a lot and she keep squatting but she is not peeing is this happening tonight?


It could, but just beware that it is not uncommon for a day time foaling. One of my mares gave birth at noon once and twice mid morning. Oh, those sleepless nights and days. I used to have my alarm set for every 30 minutes when they were somewhat close and then when they were very close and I would be struggling to stay awake in the art room attached to the barn I would have my cell phone alarm set to go off every 9 minutes.


----------



##  (Feb 5, 2016)

She's looking great. Elongation - udder -- and as said, I think since she's giving us these signs, her nipples will fill more and point down. She's not far now!!

Keep a constant watch on her. They CAN foal during the day, if they're being nice to us. But most of mine were night time foalers, so I slept in the barn, sometimes in the stall -- depending on how sneaky I knew the mare was, and for my littlest mares 27-29, I slept with them thinking they would need the most help because of their size. WRONG! Most of my littlest ones pushed out babies on their own, while some of my largers girls -- up to 34" -- were the ones who needed help.

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a health little one safely to the ground!!




ray


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's what our mare's nipples looked like the day before she foaled... My post stated that she would foal after she got more filling, and her sides had gotten thinner. She did foal mid-morning the next day - after I went back up to the house when she wasn't displaying any signs she was close...






Sounds like your mare is moving the little one around. How is she actually looking...


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the picture I wasn't sure what I was looking for she is bagging up and they are hard and warm but not that big yet...


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't figure out why her right nipple is tucked up in between her boobs


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

Every thing is looking the same to me but her butt is getting squishy like jello and she is violently rubbing her butt on every thing including me lol it looks painful she lifts her tail and pushes hard and rubs side to side


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

I wish she could just talk and tell me hey I'm gonna have this little foal sat morning at 245 so I'll see ya then... Lol I can dream


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2016)

walker30 said:


> Thanks for the picture I wasn't sure what I was looking for she is bagging up and they are hard and warm but not that big yet...





walker30 said:


> I can't figure out why her right nipple is tucked up in between her boobs



Not all can have perfect nipples and double D's.





Squishy butt indicates she is getting ever so closer. Has her last poops started looking more like cow patty than her usual?


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are looser then normal I was just about to ask how loose it actually gets... Its doesn't fall apart but its mushes. Its hard to explain..


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

I was actually about to ask about boob sizes lol because hers are rock hard and I'm not sure they can get any Fuller


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, sounds like you need to have everything ready for a foaling. We are rooting for you. You can do this. Cannot say how loose any mare's poops will get but with everything you are saying in addition to the pictures I am going to say get ready. Maybe there will be some night owls up on here tonight to check on you.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fingers crossed I'm so glad I got on here because I was no where near prepared for anything but I feel confident now in assisting her if needed.... I so hope tonight is the night


----------



##  (Feb 5, 2016)

Everything sounds like she is progressing just perfectly. The butt pushing is moving baby around into better position, and her elongation is starting to look a bit "puffy" which is just perfect. She is doing well, and we're here for you.

Just keep a VERY close eye on her, as these last few changes can happen rapidly. Hope you're sleeping in the barn with her or have her on camera so you can watch closely. All sounds well, and YOU CAN DO THIS for sure!!

Can't wait!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got the camera on I'm getting my son to sleep he's excited too then I'm going out...


----------



## walker30 (Feb 5, 2016)

Finger crossed that the next picture are of a healthy beautiful foal.

Finger crossed that the next picture are of a healthy beautiful foal.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 6, 2016)

Excited for you!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

It was a cold and intense night she did not have the baby but she was up and down all night rolling around scratching her but and at about 3am her belly looked like two beach balls hanging on either side then it flattened back out and I started seeing kicks and flutters on the bottom of her stomach up by her chest(is it still called a chest when her boobs are at the back) anyways I'm pretty sure the baby is now in position I'll post some pics once I upload them


----------



##  (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds great, can't wait to see the pictures. A good side picture at her level, and a good "from the back" picture at her level also, will show us how baby is now riding!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 6, 2016)

This could end up being a Super Bowl baby. Just thinking of the names that could be associated with that possibility.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 6, 2016)

Call it commercial overload


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

What do y'all think?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice poofy vulva, but foals not quite in position yet.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

She working on it now I'll post more pics her belly in a few she's rolling and stretching alot


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

She has milk dripping out of her boobs her feet are soaked in milk. Does this happen right before labor


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 6, 2016)

She will most likely foal tonight. Keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

Its getting awefully real out here I'm sooo excited. Come on baby lol


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 6, 2016)

Dripping milk a very good sign. Not fool proof but very good. Won't be long!!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 6, 2016)

Go figure its the coldest night of the year so far its suppose to snow lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

They are talking snow here in NC as well. I am not in the mountains.

So far, it's not nearly as cold as it was yesterday/last nite.


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2016)

walker30 said:


> Go figure its the coldest night of the year so far its suppose to snow lol


If baby needs a blanket, at least for the first few days; dog coats will work, as will child's sweatshirt, if you don't have a foal blanket. I'd recommend making sure the mare is watching you blanket the foal, so she realizes it's her foal, some will react weird to a blanketed foal returned them (the smell or sight is off, so they get upset).


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2016)

I really like kids sweatshirts - maybe because that's what we had on hand with our first foal...









Looking forward to hearing how she did last night!!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm an emotional reck we had a red sac delivery last night and I tried so hard to get the lil guy out but the lil colt didn't make it. She had a black colt with white socks. I could find his other foot in time.


----------



##  (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh, I'm so sorry for you. But, you saved the mare, and that's the MOST important thing. Don't fret with yourself, you tried all you could, and all of us have lost little ones. The key is you did what you could, and were knowledgeable to help her -- saving her life. Don't forget, even vets can't save them all, and we are ALL SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!

Let us know how you are doing, and how momma is doing. We're all very sorry for the loss, but happy momma is doing all right.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 7, 2016)

I too am so very sorry. Like Diane said you tried all you could. You prepared and educated yourself and were extremely attentive. I always feared what if I had to deal with a red sac. Most of us truly have had losses with these little ones. I never had red sac but my first foaling ended up an emergency C-section and I still remember the heartache of the colt not being alive . It will be natural for you to grieve but in your case you need to hold your head up and be proud of because of your efforts. Wishing you and your pretty mare healing through this.


----------



## chandab (Feb 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry this happened



hope both you and she will be okay x


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm sooo sorry to hear about this!!

Sending a cyber hug your way. I know, not the same, but the thoughts are there!

Please let us know that you mare (and you, of course) are doing ok later, as others have asked as well...


----------



## walker30 (Feb 7, 2016)

We are going to be ok the vet has checked her said she looks great and I did a good job at getting the baby out under the circumstances... And lil bit reassured me that it wasn't my fault with a kiss on the cheek and a head over my shoulder hug.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 7, 2016)

Im so sorry to read this , hope you are all ok. You really should be commended on everything you have done for this little mare, your willingness to learn and ask questions here has not only helped you but also others. Im so sorry you have had to go through this.

best wishes Ryan


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 7, 2016)

I too wish I had words to ease your pain. I offer sincere condolences. Your mare is very generous hearted to try and comfort you as best she could during her loss. I hope that you'll get to spend a couple of hours a day with her for the next few days. She needs you to quietly mourn with her.

Again, I offer my sympathy.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

I havent left her side she's my baby... I noticed her stomach was moving and what looks like kicking i was concerened and callee the vet he said not to get my hopes up because its rare very rare and the likely hood of it surving is even more rare he said she may have been having a superfetation pregnancy... I looked it up but it doesn't seem possible. What else could this be? I have to wait till Thursday for an ultrasound. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

This isn't making any sense to me


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

Could this be something seriously wrong with her causing the movement


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2016)

Stay calm. I don't think its a superfetation pregnancy, but then, we all can be surprised. After delivery, remember the uterus contracts until it reaches "normal non-pregnant size", so maybe that's what you're seeing.

I don't think it's anything serious, so take a deep breath and relax.

But, just be calm, and we'll all wait with you until the vet can check for sure. Don't get your hopes up -- it's very rare, so let's be pleasantly surprised if it is. But just love on that little momma -- she and you deserve to love each other for all you have done for her.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not getting hope up I just want her to be ok I don't want her to have to go through all that again do they roll on the ground and bit there sides after foaling? She's acting like she was 2 days ago laying down rolling getting up swishing her tail rubbing her but and bitting her sides... Is this normal?


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

To me it feels like a baby rolling around and then the whole right side o her belly Pops out then her left side twitches like kicks


----------



## walker30 (Feb 8, 2016)

Then again I might be going crazy who knows


----------



##  (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmmmm


----------



## walker30 (Feb 9, 2016)

She was up and down all last night biting her sides rubbing her butt and this morning her milk is dripping and I'm having deja vu from sunday morning this is just weird... I'm sure its just her body getting rid of what she doesn't need and I'm guessing her behavior is normal. Idk

She was up and down all last night biting her sides rubbing her butt and this morning her milk is dripping and I'm having deja vu from sunday morning this is just weird... I'm sure its just her body getting rid of what she doesn't need and I'm guessing her behavior is normal. Idk


----------



## amysue (Feb 9, 2016)

Some people may not agree withme, and that's okay...but if her milk is dripping a lot, you may want to collect it, or at least some of it. Sometimes, not always, a mare leaks enough milk for a long enough duration that the foal misses out on that vital colostrum. If she is just drippi g a bit, her vulva is loose and she is real cranky, then she is probably going to foal real soon. But, if she is really leaking, like you left the faucet trickling leaking, then you may want to collect the milk refrigerate it, then warm it up and get it to the foal within the first 24 hours after birth. I know it is tricky to bottle feed, as you do not want to fill the foal up and deter them from nursing off of their dam, but getting colostrum is crucial. Just a thought.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 9, 2016)

Amysue, the mare had a red bag a couple days ago. The owner was unable to get the colt out in time. That's why she is so worried because this was the same behavior prior to the birth.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I'm just paying to close of attention and analyzing everything way too much. She won't leave her stale though and it has me worried but maybe she's just mourning her baby and hurting because of her uterus contracting I've never seen any of this and I think I may be over reacting this is just my baby she's like one of my kids if I could she would come inside with us lol thank you all for letting me vent my crazies on here so I don't have to worry to myself everyone being so nice... I'm just an over reacting momma


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 9, 2016)

Your not over reacting. Its unusual for a mares uterus to still be contracting so much the mare is uncomfortable, this far out post delivery. Unless she is very sensitive and can't tolerate pain that much.

Had a mare deliver kast year and the delivery was hard. One back leg was forward. Colt didn't make it. Even though we hsd to get aggresive to deliver foal, without losing the mare, she was her normal self by morning. Showed no pain.


----------



## amysue (Feb 9, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about your foal, so sorry for your loss. I missed that page of this thread (stupid phone).


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 9, 2016)

I had never heard of superfetation pregnancy so I looked it up. Very interesting. While the chances are slim that she is dealing with one I think you are wise to be getting the ultrasound. You are not going crazy. You have just been through a lot and I am glad the mare made it through and no doubt she senses your loyalty and affection which makes it easier on her. I hope you get some rest and life gets easier. Let us know how her health is after the vet checks her again on Thursday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 9, 2016)

I agree with MMM, your not overreacting at all. Your a mum that cares for her fur kids as all mothers and fathers should






Keep us posted with hows she is doing and what the vet says.

Ryan


----------



##  (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't wait to hear what the vet says.

You're doing just fine worrying about little momma. You care and love her, and that's what's important. And you're very careful, calling the vet when you're concerned. THAT's what makes you a very special "momma".

We love you for it!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 11, 2016)

My friends mare had this and it turned out to be an infection from the birth (which was not traumatic but was her first and was early)

Course of antibiotics and she was fine.


----------



##  (Feb 11, 2016)

Can't wait to hear what the vet says.....did the vet come?


----------



## walker30 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry I didn get on here yesterday. She did have another foal but it was deformed and tiny. She passed it early Thursday morning before the vet came it was dead. But she still got her ultrasound and blood work and a theral checking and she is on antibiotics just incase and her belly is 100% emptied and only food and water is allowed from now on... Lol

Sorry I didn get on here yesterday. She did have another foal but it was deformed and tiny. She passed it early Thursday morning before the vet came it was dead. But she still got her ultrasound and blood work and a theral checking and she is on antibiotics just incase and her belly is 100% emptied and only food and water is allowed from now on... Lol


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh wow that's so rare. The twins is probably what caused the red bag, so totally nothing you could have done - it's just pure bad luck. Twins very rarely survive.

Hugs to you.


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow. So sorry for your lose, but thank you for sharing.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 12, 2016)

So sorry for what you have been through but glad your mare made it through all of this. I don't come to the mare stare forum much anymore but got interested in your thread. My gut told me something was amiss. Actually, it was a combination of your dream about two different colored colts and then purple and the heavy bouncing like basketballs you were observing on both her sides. I had a feeling there were two babies even though I had only read about the possibility and certainly have never known of anyone who had this happen. Twins are indeed very rare and surviving would be even more rare. That other type pregnancy super? made more sense to me and I had a tiny hope of the vet delivering a second one alive because you were continuing to see movement beyond the normal after the first foaling. You have been in my prayers all along. I commend you for your efforts and thank you for sharing so that we can all learn.

Also want to say hi to all those quirky aunties I used to hang out with on here Jackie, Lady K, Cassie, Anna, Eagle, and so many more wherever you are. Kudos to those still checking in and encouraging and helping all here. Did we ever get to go back to where you can edit the title of your post? That would sure be beneficial in this case so that others may learn about this rarity.


----------



##  (Feb 12, 2016)

Vickie, we've missed you here. Don't be a stranger!! And, no, the forum changed and things were not quite the way they were. There will be another change soon, I've been told, but we'll have to see.

I was concerned about a twin, but not hopeful, as twins rarely can survive. One might make it, but the second one seldom does, as it is usually quite a bit smaller and weaker. I only know of a few twins from minis that made it, and many more that didn't.

KUDOS to you watching your little momma so carefully. You saved her for sure, and your careful loving of her will bring her around as she shares her love back at you. We're very proud of all you did, you should commend yourself for all your learning and efforts to learn all you could. We're happy to have been even a little help to you on this journey, and hope you will stay here and join us on the threads.

Please keep us posted on this little momma. She's come to mean a lot to us, and you too!!

~~Diane


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 13, 2016)

All I know to say is "Wow". Thank you for sharing your experience w/ us thru this very rare occurrence and for being so helpful to your little mare!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2016)

So sorry for all that you have been thru. You have really showed us a true "caring spirit" and the fact that a mum always knows when somethings not right with one of her children.

Ryan


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

Its so nice to see lil bit being her playful sweet self again she back to herself 100%. I'm a happy momma.


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

So I got a call last night about a mare that needed to be picked up or it was gonna be killed and buried, the police wouldn't investigate until she was actually shot. Long story short I have a new made till I can get her rehomed my vet is coming Monday But I'm afraid she is late term pregnant. She is very skidish she won't let me keep my hands on her long if y'all could take a look at the few pictures I have


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

The udders are what's got me nervous

From what I was told she is only 2 years old


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 17, 2016)

If she's only two, that udder screams pregnant. Hope the vet can give you a definit answer.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 17, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> If she's only two, that udder screams pregnant. Hope the vet can give you a definit answer.


This! I'm glad you got her out of there, but I'd start immediately prepping for a foal, while waiting on a vet appt!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm emotional ready for this but I have no choice now. Lord give me strength


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2016)

Since she's developing an udder, the bag should fill more, and the teats should fill out more. From the side picture, I'd say you have a little time, as baby isn't quite lined up yet, and needs to move a bit forward of center. So, I think you have a little time, but you will be fine, as you have learned and demonstrated that you know what to do. This girl is lucky to have found you.

We're here if you need us, and my phone is always available: 863-990-3210 if you need some assistance.

Give her time, and she'll come to trust you more. She's been in a stressful situation, and moving to your place was probably stressful for her too. Just your calm movements and soft voice should help calm her, and don't be surprised, as she nears delivery, if her shyness is replaced with her "need" for your comfort.

Keep us posted, and remember, we have great faith in what you know, and how you care. This mare is sooooo lucky!!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

She has taken to my gelding already and he is very affectionate towards me and when's he comes to mW she follows I just hope I have enough time to get her comfortable before she gets ready to foal


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't get a clear enough pic I tried to find something online but cant she has white bumps all over her boobs and nipples I tried wiping them off but they aren't wiping off any ideas? I'll post what I took but they are hard to see


----------



## walker30 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like calcium deposits to me, but I am by no means an expert! I'm glad she's taken to your gelding, should help the poor thing settle in and relax a bit before becoming a mama!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## walker30 (Feb 20, 2016)

I wish Monday would hurry up... Might sound silly but I should be watching for the same signs just super sized with flicka, I named her she's not going no where now




...


----------



##  (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes, that's not surprising. They seem to multiply in the fields!! Congratulations on your new ownership! She's lucky to have found you!


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2016)

That's good to know Holly. I never had one have a little udder like that early in pregnancy, but so good to know someone else has experienced this!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 21, 2016)

How about a new thread for her with all her info?


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a fabulous idea. That way new people coming to the site will be able to know this is a current pregnancy, and all the special things about her!

Yes, please start a new thread for her with all her new (and upcoming) pictures!


----------



## walker30 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks and I will start a new one asap I'll now more tomorrow


----------



##  (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking for that new thread on this pretty girl!!!


----------

